# 1995 Nissan Pick up trouble starting.



## Ryukentsu (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello my 1995 Nissan Pick up is having a hard time starting sometimes the truck will crank but wont start and some sometimes it will start for a few seconds and the RPM meter goes up and then goes straight down and turns off... Its a manual Transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are a lot of things that could cause that. First, please let us know whether you have the KA24E or the VG30E engine? Also, does the engine ever run, or does it always stall out when it does fire?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Yes let us know what engine you have, but my 95 2.4 had a problem like that and I cleaned the throttle body with tooth brush and it solved the problem. But it could be many things like Smj said.


----------



## Batman75149 (Jun 27, 2021)

Mine does the same thing and I have a 1995 nissan hardbody automatic KA24E engine. I have replaced the spark plugs, spark plug wires, fuel filter, radiator and air filter. I have check all fuses and relays and all are good. 

When I turn the vehicle it will crank and crank but no start. So I took off the air filter and sprayed some fuel solution into the carburetor and it will crank for a few seconds and shut back off. So I thought the fuel pump may be bad. So i got back in thevehicle and listened for the fuel pump to turn on as I turned the key in the ignition and I did hear it prime up. 

I am at my wits end and think I am just going to replace the fuel pump in its entirety and see if that is the problem. But if any of you guys have a suggestion, I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR IT!!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it starts on Brakleen then you definitely have a fuel-starvation problem. You have a "return" type regulator on the system and the regulator may be killing pressure from the pump. The quick check for that is to pinch off the return line and see if it fires up (don't run it long that way, it will run very rich). If it doesn't, put a pressure gauge on it and make sure you have good pump pressure (just because you hear it run doesn't mean it's good). Spec is 43 psi with no vacuum to the regulator, most of them run 50+ psi with the regulator return pinched off. If that checks okay then you probably have an electrical issue with the injectors.


----------



## Batman75149 (Jun 27, 2021)

I have the same engine and my truck wont start so I started replacing everything with a new part. (SERIOUSLY) The crazy thing is that the Fusible link that leads from the truck and not the battery post (because I just replaced that with a new one) seems to have been burned at some point. I was wondering if anyone can post a picture of the inside of the connector. I am trying to see if maybe a lead has fallen out or has been burned out of existence.

Thank you all for any help.

Oh I have replaced relays, fuel pump, fuel filters, distributor and cap, spark plugs and wires, air filter, radiator, fresh gas, etc.,etc.,etc.

The truck just continues to turn over and over but no start.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Batman75149 said:


> I have the same engine and my truck wont start so I started replacing everything with a new part. (SERIOUSLY) The crazy thing is that the Fusible link that leads from the truck and not the battery post (because I just replaced that with a new one) seems to have been burned at some point. I was wondering if anyone can post a picture of the inside of the connector. I am trying to see if maybe a lead has fallen out or has been burned out of existence.
> 
> Thank you all for any help.
> 
> ...


Begin with the basics: air, fuel, compression, ignition and timing. Test for spark to the spark plugs, first. If you have spark, removed the top of the air cleaner and air filter, spray carb cleaner or starting fluid into the engine and see if the engine will fire; if it does, you have a fuel delivery issue. If it doesn't, then get a compression tester and check engine compression per the factory service manual procedure (Nico Club has free, online factory service manuals at their site which will give you compression procedure and specs, as well as "crank/no start" diagostics). If compression is low, due a wet compression test (add a small amount of oil into the cylinders and redo the compression test). If the wet test fails, you may have bad rings, a hole in a piston, or the cam/crank timing is off. It's often a lot cheaper to diagnose first than to simply change parts until the problem is fixed.


----------

